# Pluscom Nas R3282 Adapter NTFS ?



## thepiet (May 7, 2013)

Hello Techsupportforum! 
i registered here because it was one of the rare sources of anything related to the Pluscom Nas R3282 Adapter. i have the preinstalled R3282-1.65k LOADER32 1.20e W1.17 Firmware on it, which runs ok and now with static ip in use i got no connection problems. But there are 2 things that are a bit annoying: 
1. the low data transfer rate ( about 700 kilobyte/s) and 
2. that you have to use the Fat32 Partion Layout. (it does not allow me to transfer files bigger than 4 gigs, which is a pain in the ***, when you want to use a Nas for HD movies):banghead:

Is there a Firmware Fix on this? 
i saw many people in other forums flashing firmwares from different brands? is there a firmware with NTFS Support?
which is the newest firmware i can use on that device? 
Thank you very much


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I have moved you to networking file and application sharing for further help Part of your problem may be the operating system needing the file structure to be fat32 but don't quote me on that


----------



## thepiet (May 7, 2013)

Thank you very much for moving this Thread, i did not really know where to post this  

I am sure that this is no OS Problem, the problem is the Firmware. In the Web Interface of this device you can manage and see the attached storage. But once you attach something, the web interface wants you to format it( in fat32) in order to work. 
don´t get me wrong, the device is working and i can use in on my mac and on my Ubuntu machine but this fat32 makes it pretty much worthless

any other ideas? thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is some mention of updates here Found a newer firmware.... [Archive] - Patriot Memory Support Forums
best to check the makers support pages usually


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If it is designed to work with fat32 only unless they have added support to work with ntfs then there is no workaround it is that simple.

A firmware update may work but read the read me file to ensure ntfs is supported.


----------

